# Added to my collection also....



## TADD (Jan 24, 2007)

Well my Momz sent me a gift certificate to New World Orchids for the holidays. I agonized and agonized over the decisions I needed to make as to what type of plant etc... Well I have bitten by the bean-leaf bug, and asked for an Ounami Sekai. Dr. Lehr also threw in a Higashidemiyako (variegated) plant a dyed piece of fabric called Awa Ai and some cool scissors for pruning. I am so enthralled with neos, that I might consider giving up my paphs... oke: well at least the non-fairrieanums..... 





Ounami Sekai




Higashidemiyako


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 24, 2007)

:drool: great gift!! They can be adicting. I added a couple more Neos to my collection this year. Now there is four. I suspect there will be more in the future!!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't have any yet, but if you keep talking about how great these are, I'm sure I'll get few


----------



## bwester (Jan 25, 2007)

I have one and it obviously doesnt care too much for me... never blooms


----------



## TADD (Jan 25, 2007)

Send it to me.... oke:


----------

